# Zalgiris signs Rod Strickland



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Zalgiris Kaunas finally announced about the first new addition for the upcoming season. Baltic Champion signed a one-year contract with NBA veteran Rod Strickland (38, 191 cm). He will replace other veteran Robert Pack in point guard position.

Strickland has a 17-year NBA expieriance. He played in 9 NBA clubs during his career. Last season, Strickland played for Houston Rockets. His career averages are impressive - 13.2 points, 7.3 assists, 3.7 rebounds and 1.48 steals per game.

In 1995-96 season, Strickland played in Portland Trail Blazers together with Arvydas Sabonis, who now owns Zalgiris. This fact may have influenced the player's decision.

Zalgiris coaches were happy about the new signing.

"I'm happy that our club managed to make an agreement with a player of such level. This is a great signing, which will definitely improve the team. A point guard with 17-year long NBA expieriance will be one of our most important players in the upcoming season." - said Antanas Sireika to the official site of the club.

http://www.24sec.net/article.asp?index=2237


----------

